#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Sastra University  2012 Admission, Cutoff,  Placements, Fee, campus Location

## richa rao

*Sastra University* *2014** Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Fee, campus** Click Here:*

hi faadoos*, 

*                 This is Richa from Sastra University and I am here to answer ur queries regarding sastra dmissions for 2012-2016 batch.   You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college

*About Sastra University:* The dreams of its founding fathers took shape in 1984 in the form of Shanmugha College of Engineering which is now renamed, SHANMUGHA ARTS, SCIENCE, TECHNOLOGY & RESEARCH ACADEMY [SASTRA]. It has carved a niche for itself as a Centre for fostering and developing the body, mind and sprit of its students. SASTRA is totally committed to this three - fold flowering of the students entrusted to its care. Our blend of academic excellence and real world experience with moral values has earned SASTRA, national recognition. A sprawling campus housing a built-up area of over 25,00,000 square feet and a vibrant population of over 9,000 students and over 700 teaching faculty have made SASTRA a landmark in the educational map of India.

*Affiliated To* : Autonomous Institute 

*Admission Procedure**:* The candidates have to fill the application form and post it to the right address as mentioned in the form. The aspiring candidates also have to give an entrance test and get their carrier started under this institute.

*Placements*:  Recognizing the complexity of the career planning process and the variety of options available to graduates, the Department of Training & Placement provides programmers and services to meet professional development needs of students. The department partners with students in the process of career management from self-assessment to placement assistance in career that meets individual goals. Throughout the year, senior executives and alumni from a variety of business participate in scheduled informal discussions about industry and career trends. Representatives share practical advice and insights gained from their own backgrounds and experience. The uniqueness of the training activity is that the programmer finds a place in the regular timetable of the University right from first year. This molds the students into ’rounded personalities’ 

*Branches (B-Tech):* 
Bioengineering
 Bio informatics
 Biotechnology 
 Civil Engineering 
 Chemical Engineering 
 Computer Science & Engineering
 Electrical & Electronics Engineering
 Electronics & Communication Engineering
 Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering 
 Information & Communication Technology 
 Information Technology   Mechanical Engineering
 Mechanics 
 Programmers in all the above thro’ Lateral Entry (II yr.) 

*Cutoff: 
*
70% seats are filled based on the 12th marks obtained by the students.The remaining 30% seats are filled by candidates who apply under AIEEE AI rank.Note that SASTRA University does not participate in the CCB and admits students through separate counselling for AIEEE rankers. The students who wish to apply based on their AIEEE AIR need to apply separately on june 2012
*
Fee Structure:* Name of the Tuition Fee Sports and Unit Development fees Special fees, per Semeste programmer Test fee per annul (one-time Registration fees,payment) Medical Exam fees, etc. at the time of admission only (One time payment) B.Tech / M.Tech Rs. 40,000 Rs. 1,000 Rs. 10,000 Rs. 6,000 (Integrated) 

*Facilities:-* A sprawling campus housing a built-up area of over 25,00,000 square feet and a vibrant population of over 9,000 students and over 700 teaching faculty have made SASTRA a landmark in the educational map of India. SASTRA offers various undergraduate and post graduate courses in Engineering, Science, Education, Management, Law and Arts besides various Doctoral programmers and has state-of-the-art laboratories, a well stocked library and one of the best computing facilities. With an ideal teacher-taught ratio, we strive for academic excellence through personalized attention. The mechanism established to support and monitor the student’s progress assure success and satisfaction. 
*
Other Facilities:
****Central library*
** *Personal Belongings* 

 *Hostel**:* 
There are 6 boys’ hostel and 2 girls’ hostels providing accommodation to over 3000 boys and 1200 girls.
The hostels are of the following types:
1. Single Room / 2-in-1 / 4-in1 (Bath Attached).
2. Single Room / 2-in-1 / 3-in-1 / 4-in-1
The hostels provide a salubrious ambience and a feel-good climate and are equipped with all amenities for living, dining and recreation that makes each inmate feel at home. They provide a right atmosphere for intellectual stimulation and balanced growth.

*Activities Of The Department Include:
*  Developing verbal and non-verbal communication skills
 Enhancing public speaking skills
 Imparting personality improvement through in-house and external expert faculty programmers
 Providing career guidance
 Administering aptitude and psychological tests
 Conducting group discussions and mock interview practice sessions
 Organizing entrepreneurship promotion programmers
 Arranging in-plant training and obtaining project work from industries
 Assisting in the coaching for TOEFL, GRE, GMAT and GATE in a simulated environment.
 Arranging on and off campus recruitment.

*Events:

* *CARBON AND NITROGEN COMPOUNDS ARE THE DEADLIEST WEAPONS…..* Life needs chemistry, not just as a spice, but as the main ingredient. It is amazing to look at what those tiny invisible chemical molecules do to us. Be dazzled by them, for they are things that you are made of. Welcome to Chromoxone, the cluster of Biotechnology and Chemical engineering events at DAKSH 2012, where the sacred entity called life is understood as molecules and the forces which drive them. Do you have it in you to manipulate nature? Can you fool the gods and steal their secrets? Step in and take the Chromoxone challenge to find out! Welcome once again, to play with the mind-boggling molecules of life .

*Address:* SASTRA UNIVERSITY Tirumalaisamudram Thanjavur – 613401. 
Tamilnadu, India.
*



Query.......* 





  Similar Threads: Sastra University 2014 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Fee, campus SASTRA University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities K L University, btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities MATS University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Dr. C. V. Raman University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## sankar5

i am waiting for my +2 result and
may i know the *cut-off requirement* for 
       various courses at SASTRA UNIVERSITY...

----------


## richa rao

> i am waiting for my +2 result and
> may i know the *cut-off requirement* for 
>        various courses at SASTRA UNIVERSITY...


hey,
      U have to score more than 60% marks for apply in sastra..........Could u please tel me in which course u r intrested in sastra university

----------


## sankar5

no i am in dilemma  ....
and so i want to know the required cut-off marks for engineering courses like

1.Computer Science Engineering
2.Mechanical Engineering
3.Electronics and Communication Engineering 
4.Electrical and Electronics Engineering
5.Chemical Engineering.

These are my preferable engineering courses and hence

*please* refer to the *SASTRA UNIVERSITY* and give me the _cut-off marks required THIS YEAR_....

----------


## Saumya

> no i am in dilemma  ....
> and so i want to know the required cut-off marks for engineering courses like
> 
> 1.Computer Science Engineering
> 2.Mechanical Engineering
> 3.Electronics and Communication Engineering 
> 4.Electrical and Electronics Engineering
> 5.Chemical Engineering.
> 
> ...



[MENTION=85647]sankar5[/MENTION] - SASTRA University follows a 2-tier admission process:

*A. Admissions based on 12th Scores:* A merit list based on the applications received by the students have been released by the University. This merit list is prepared for students who have applied based on their 12th scores. Note that this merit list is used to fill 70% seats of SASTRA University

*B. Admissions based on AIEEE ranks*The students who wish to apply for SASTRA University based on the rank secured in the AIEEE 2012 need to apply separately.  The students must apply online for SASTRA University by providing all the details including your AIEEE rank.The last date for applying is in the month of June.The students have to provide a list of branch preferences and based on the availability, the seat will be allotted from the list of preferences.Based on the list of preferences provided by the student, the allotted seats of each student will be released at the end of JuneThe students who will be allotted a seat must attend the counselling conducted in July personally and pay the prescribed amount of fees to secure the seat.In absence of the candidate, his/her seat will be forfeited and allotted to the next ranked candidate.*Details for Last Years counseling:* http://www.sastra.edu/index.php?opti...=2096&Itemid=1

*About Cut-offs:* There is no particular cut-off. You can apply online and provide your rank. It depends on how many students with a better rank than you have applied applied. However, the cut-offs for SASTRA through AIEEE are usually high as only 30% seats are filled based on AIEEE ranks. Coming to counselling based on 12th scores, the cut-off usually stays as high as 94% for most of the branches in first counselling. You need to be lucky to get a seat in 2nd counselling as it depends on how many students leave their seat alloted in the first counselling.

----------


## niranjani

hi richa 

am a CBSE student and have a total of 446/500...
and am from Chennai..
will i get ECE or ICE or IT or any other course in SASTRA...

-niranjani

----------


## manuj

can anyone plz provide me d exact fees structure for b.tech courses in  this institute.actually on its website d same one is given for  integrated courses.i want it only for b.tech course.

----------


## mayur_ricky

Hi
Could you please provide the placement statistics for the previous year of all engineering branches with average salary ?
Hope to get reply soon !

Thanks & Regards
Ricky

----------


## richa rao

> Hi
> Could you please provide the placement statistics for the previous year of all engineering branches with average salary ?
> Hope to get reply soon !
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Ricky


hi,

*S. No.*

*Offers*
*Package (LPA)*

1
Ashok Leyland
14 (Mech-9, Mecha-3, EEE-2)
7.1

2
Murgappa Group
5 (Mech)
3.25

3
Vedanta
13 (EEE-4, EIE-2, Mech-5, Chem-2)
3.6 (During training)

4
Nagarjuna Oil
5(Chem-3, EIE-2)
4.4

5
Beroe Inc
8
3.6 (1st year)

7.2 (2nd year)

6
Rockwell Collins
12
5

7
CCCL
3
 4.0

8
Hindustan Motors
7 (Mech)
2.2  (During Training)

9
Sundaram Clayton
2 (Mech)
4

10
VGN Developers
2(Civil)
2.0 (During Training)

11
Ascended
5 (CSE)
5.25

12
TCS
1359
3.16

13
Wipro
132
3.25

14
Accenture
88
3.2

15
TVS Motors
4 (Mech)
4.3

16
L & T ECC
10 (Mech-5, civil-5, EEE-1)
4.3

17
KLA Tencor
1
7.13 + joining bonus

18
IBM Global Solutions
98
3.23

19
L & T InfoTech
25
3

20
iNautix
9
3.3

21
Ford
3(Mech-1, EEE-1, Mechatronics-1)
4.80 (During training)

+5 (waiting)

22
Titan
2(EEE-1, Mech-1)
3.57

23
HP Solutions
Result awaiting


24
Rane
6(Mech)
2.7

25
L&T Coimbatore
82(EEE-51,Mech-31)
2.60 (During training)

26
Tata Elxsi
2 (Mechatronics)
8.5 (During training)

27
Sundram Fasteners Ltd
3 (mech)
3.3

28
VA TECH WABAG Ltd
4
3.5

29
Brakes India Limited
4
3.3

30
Ramco Systems
2 (M.Tech)
5.5


*TOTAL*
*1910*

----------


## mayur_ricky

Hi Richa

Thanks a lot !  :(nod): 

Regards
Ricky

----------


## prashanthii

hellooo,


i want to know about the sastra entrance test.how is it??

----------


## abhinavn94

hi there I got 92% in 12th class from Andhra Pradesh board.Is there any chance of getting seat in SASTRA through +2 mode

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> hi there I got 92% in 12th class from Andhra Pradesh board.Is there any chance of getting seat in SASTRA through +2 mode


did u appear in entrance exam of sastra????

----------


## abhinavn94

> did u appear in entrance exam of sastra????


Sastra doesn't conduct any entrance test

----------


## richa rao

> Sastra doesn't conduct any entrance test


hey abhinav u'll surely get admission in sastra as u got very good marks and on the basis of merit u can apply and get admission easily..............
.
so good luck  :):

----------


## abhinavn94

> hey abhinav u'll surely get admission in sastra as u got very good marks and on the basis of merit u can apply and get admission easily..............
> .
> so good luck


 Thanks a lot Richa

----------


## arun krish

hai sister,

              I got 94% in Tamil Nadu board examination.
              Do i have a chance of getting a Mechanical seat in SASTRA?

----------


## richa rao

> hai sister,
> 
>               I got 94% in Tamil Nadu board examination.
>               Do i have a chance of getting a Mechanical seat in SASTRA?


hey bro,
           you'll surely get admission on basis of merit in sastra so apply for admission.................... good luck  :):

----------


## nishanth_95

Hi,  I have scored 95% in CBSE Class XII exams and going by the posts in this thread, feel that I stand a fair chance of getting Mechanical in SASTRA.  But I have done AIEEE too well and hope to get into NIT, Trichy. Counselling of SASTRA is 21-24th June, 2012.  Counselling for CCB (for NITs) is 27th June to 8th Aug, 2012.  My doubts are -
a) If I get Mechanical in SASTRA, do I have to pay the fees immediately?  
b) Will I be allowed to join NIT, if I get a seat there?  ie., if SASTRA would give the original certificates?
c) As I'm not sure of getting my desired course in NIT, Trichy in the 1st round itself, I want to retain my seat in SASTRA, till my desired seat is confirmed in NIT, Trichy.
d) If I get a seat in NIT only after the classes start in SASTRA (which is 18th July 2012), do I have to pay for the entire semester/year/course?

Please clarify all my above doubts early as I'm worried.

----------


## grgrsanjay

I scored 85% in my 12th CBSE exams

And i am also expecting around 15k AIEEE rank

Can i get the any course in Sastra through AIEEE mode?

I hail from chennai

----------


## nishanth_95

My All India Rank in SASTRA is 1965 and TN Rank is 746 and called for the second day morning session for counselling.  Can I get Mechanical?

----------


## naveen912014

I have completed my b tech this year in sastra , most of the people were placed in tcs itself 1751 students and almost all people with out having any back logs were placed with an average salary of 3.5 lpa and some placed in 2 companies also .

----------


## kprj02

i scored 1124 in 12th exam,my cutoff is 187.25.i appliedfor both sastra university and anna university counselling.my TN rank in sastra is 1148.whether i get eee in sastra or try counselling,please advice me,my aim is to work in america for 2 or 3years

----------


## aditi mishra1

hey i missed out filling form for 12th based merit list at sastra,. i had secured 91.4% in 12th CBSE
but now i want to apply via my AIEEE ranking... can u plz help me out how n where will i get the form? the last date to apply and also the opening and closing ranks of sastra


thanx in advance...

----------


## richa rao

> Hi,  I have scored 95% in CBSE Class XII exams and going by the posts in this thread, feel that I stand a fair chance of getting Mechanical in SASTRA.  But I have done AIEEE too well and hope to get into NIT, Trichy. Counselling of SASTRA is 21-24th June, 2012.  Counselling for CCB (for NITs) is 27th June to 8th Aug, 2012.  My doubts are -
> a) If I get Mechanical in SASTRA, do I have to pay the fees immediately?  
> b) Will I be allowed to join NIT, if I get a seat there?  ie., if SASTRA would give the original certificates?
> c) As I'm not sure of getting my desired course in NIT, Trichy in the 1st round itself, I want to retain my seat in SASTRA, till my desired seat is confirmed in NIT, Trichy.
> d) If I get a seat in NIT only after the classes start in SASTRA (which is 18th July 2012), do I have to pay for the entire semester/year/course?
> 
> Please clarify all my above doubts early as I'm worried.


@*nishanth_95* I believe in this case you should contact the colleges admission cell directly

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




> i scored 1124 in 12th exam,my cutoff is 187.25.i appliedfor both sastra university and anna university counselling.my TN rank in sastra is 1148.whether i get eee in sastra or try counselling,please advice me,my aim is to work in america for 2 or 3years


[MENTION=114638]kprj02[/MENTION] I believe you should try for counseling

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------




> I scored 85% in my 12th CBSE exams
> 
> And i am also expecting around 15k AIEEE rank
> 
> Can i get the any course in Sastra through AIEEE mode?
> 
> I hail from chennai


@*grgrsanjay* I believe that you should get the

 college very easily

so all the best

----------


## ambience

Hey Richa Rao,
My all India open category rank in AIEEE 2012 is 36,077

What are the odds of me getting admitted into Sastra University.

If I will get admitted,what branch could I likely get.


Any probability for computer science,electronics,mechanical engineering or Information technology.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> Hey Richa Rao,
> My all India open category rank in AIEEE 2012 is 36,077
> 
> What are the odds of me getting admitted into Sastra University.
> 
> If I will get admitted,what branch could I likely get.
> 
> 
> Any probability for computer science,electronics,mechanical engineering or Information technology.
> ...


hi,
    could u plz tel me your category n state????

----------


## ambience

general category,Andhra pradesh

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> general category,Andhra pradesh


yes definitely u scored very good so u can get sastra............... :):

----------


## 2009kr

My TN ranking is 4396.. I am in Round II counseling. will i get seat in Sastra- Maincamp.?

----------


## avonnito

I have a couple of questions.

1. How is good is the Hostel?
2. Do they provide launder/dry cleaning service?
3. How bad is ragging in the hostel and campus?
4.  Can the Wi-Fi service be used for personal needs such as checking  emails, downloading music/movies, watching videos on Youtube etc.
5. When compared with colleges under Anna University, which college best represents SASTRA?
6. SASTRA only provides B.Tech degrees. Is there a big difference between B.Tech and B.E?
7. If I join one of the M.Tech Integrated Courses, can I drop out after 4 years with a B.Tech degree to do my higher studies?

Thats it for now. Thanks in advance.

----------


## himanshudvd

what is opening and closing rank through aieee in sastra??

----------


## sadhurahul

Hi Richa

Can you please give me the cutoff rank of AIEEE for the third round counselling of SASTRA ??

----------


## zcam007

Can I get Into SASTRA with percentage in 12 over 95%.. Please reply me

----------


## monisri

hi.. i got 1118 in my 12th boards(tn). will i get a chance to join cse in sastra? my aggregate is 93.2%

----------


## santhosh gv

I got 959 marks in my intermediate (andhra pradesh). Can i expect admission in sastra university which is in thanjavur..??

What is the cutoff (2013-14)  for sastra university in thanjavur???

----------


## prathyusha varma

could any one of u please tell me if i can get  a seat in sastra under the group ECE for the year 2013-14
im from andhra pradesh and ive got 96.5%in my boards!
please do help me out!!
please rply at the soon!

----------


## Manvithareddy

can I know whether I get an admission in sastra university wid a95% in +2

----------

